# Snow boss 850 good, bad, or other?



## Ssully262

I'm looking at trading someone for a snowboss 850 8\26 snowblower. I see most parts for it are still available online and it appears like it may have been made by MTD. I'm just wondering if anyone has ever had\used one and what your impression was. This one appears to be in decent shape and supposedly just needs an auger belt which I already found online. I'm supposed to be going to look at it tonight. Thanks in advance for any help. I've attached a few pictures of the machine in question.


----------



## micah68kj

This first


----------



## Ssully262

Thanks Micah that's a very informative video. I've had three blowers that were all given by family members so I had an idea what I was getting into. This is the first time I'll be buying\trading one so this video was great.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I have a slightly smaller version, painted red and labeled Troy :wink2: It's a 2410, 24" and 5-6hp

It sure isn't built as well as my Ariens or JD but it's been blowing my driveway for a couple years now with no problems other than a recent flat tire and my first broken shear pins. Can't blame the machine for either. Make sure you pull the pins, rotate the augers and lube the pin when you put it back in. I had wiggled the augers to confirm they were loose on the shaft occasionally but never thought to pull the pins. When the two left pins sheared I found out the body of the pin was seized into the auger shaft. Luckily they weren't too hard to get out but now I know better.

I wish mine had a little more power but who doesn't, when it's under load it still gets the job done and has a good throwing distance. It did need the impeller mod as mine had a pretty good gap between the impeller and housing.
For the right price or trade I wouldn't have a hesitation in getting it I'd just check to see on the MTD site if there is support.

.


----------



## Ssully262

Thanks kiss. I checked on parts tree.com and they seem to carry a lot of the parts. Is there a specific MTD page I should check for parts?


----------

